# Bahiagrass Quesions



## jhudsonred (Mar 4, 2014)

Guys I am looking at planting about 30 acres in new Bahiagrass next spring. I know I need to prepare the seed bed and all that with a soil sample. My questions is what is the best way to seed it. Also is Bahia seed larger than Bermuda? I planted 17 acres in Bermuda this spring and it was a nightmare. Going with Bahia this time on a new spot to have different lots. It will be for Hay.The summer here it gets pretty dry so I know Bahia has good drought resistance. What should be the Price difference compared to Bermuda? rate per acre? And can Bahia be grazed quicker than Bermuda. I have read where I can be grazed by August if planed in spring. This was from a College study but I trust the Farmer better. Thanks for the info!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes the Baha'i is a much larger seed than Bermuda. How did you plant the Bermuda and what did you plant it with? Did you plant common Bermuda? There are several different seeders for grass, and grain. I know of people to broadcast it out on a prepared seedbed and roll it with a roller. When dealing with Baha'i, it's a much easier process, and although I've never planted Baha'i, I don't see any reason why you couldn't have it ready to graze by end of summer. However, I would rethink the Baha'i for hay.....it's not a very good hay grass, much better suited for pastures.....hth


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I drilled several acres of Bahia this past spring. It is important not to plant the seeds deep. The seed company said not over an inch deep. Another seed company said not more than 1/4 inch deep. I believe 1/4 inch deep is better. The Bahia drilled in a sodded pasture came up quicker than what I drilled in prepared soil. I believe I got seeds deeper in the prepared soil.

I bought my seed online from Hancock Seed. It was $182 for 50 pounds, free delivery.


----------



## jhudsonred (Mar 4, 2014)

I used a broadcaster on the back of a 4 wheeler to do the Bermuda. was spotty in some places. Yes it was common Bermuda. 182 for 50lbs. Goodness that will break the bank for 30 acres. as I have seen I need 30lbs per acre. I will be planting in a past bean field that has been planted in beans for 40 yrs Prolly need to cut it up and smooth out then roll it. So I don't know if a drill will be my best option. I was thinking I may could broadcast the Bahia on a tractor then harrow it in with a ground harrow or piece of chain link fence.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

One reason I drilled was so I could get by with 20 lb. per acre. If I knew for sure I could get an even spread I probably would have broadcast the seed. I would have used a drag to lightly cover the seed. I still have seed emerging from after being planted this past spring. Leads me to think they were too deep.

With a drill I know for certain what ground has been planted. I can rent a drill from a friend for $4 and acre.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

I would think you could just scatter bahia seeds and it would grow and grow..It comes up anywhere I don't want it. I don't want it anywhere, so it's everywhere


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

If you want to make a trip I can get you seed alot cheaper than that. We normally broadcast ours and then lightly harrow it in at 20-25 lbs/ac. For hay I would go with bermuda grass. It is true bahia is more drought tolerant but by the time you are dry enough for bermuda grass to shut down you are going to be in trouble with bahia yields also. Bahia does not have the yield potential that bermuda has.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The $182 I quoted was for Tifton 9 Bahia. Other types of Bahia are not as expensive.


----------



## MtnCreek (Apr 10, 2014)

I broadcast Pensacola on prepared soil, then cultipacked and had great results. This was in pasture that was too rocky to drill. If you don't have a way to roll it, turn the disc's about strait on a harrow and walk it in. FWIW, I'm considering spraying one field and having it sprigged with coastal.


----------

